# Fault with Integrated Bosch coffee machine



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi there

The display on my machine when switching on displays 'Please leave appliance to cool' never had this before and I've had the machine about 3 years.

I've followed Bosch's advice switched off at the mains for 30 minutes and still no joy, switched it off overnight and still the same .

The machine is just stuck with this message on the display and I cant figure out how to clear it, cant get past it to do anything else.

The appliance is a Bosch CTL636ES6/04 does anyone have any experience of these machines or even this fault..?

Thank you

Chris


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Chris. I can't help you with the fault because it *could be a failed sensor in the thermoblock instant water heating system* for the coffee showing it's too hot and you will no doubt be in the tender arms of Bosch or one of their repairers. .

I'd strongly recommend using Bosch because they set a limit on the charge.



> If your Bosch appliance is outside of the two year manufacturer's warranty, or the Bosch Extended Warranty, your repair visit will be chargeable at £99, or £109 within the M25, plus the cost of any replacement spare parts required to repair the appliance. This charge is inclusive of the engineer call out and labour, and the same call out and labour fee applies no matter how long the repair takes. Please note you will still be charged in the event of no faults being found, parts being unavailable, or if the engineer *determines that the appliance is unrepairable.*


 *The bit in bold will one day get you..*Until then if the sensor can be replaced and let's assume they don't try and rip you off (and I don't think they would). A sensor costs about £8, if the sensor is embedded in the instantaneous heater assembly it's around £56 to replace that. So on a worst case (and assuming no special extra because your on the Island) it's going to be maximum £156. *Now I could be wasting my time telling you all this because for all I know, you already contacted Bosch and they said they don't to call outs to the island?*

The bit that you will probably find helpful ends here..................

====================================

*The bit you probably won't like starts here....*

What I can help you with is some food for thought next time you purchase a coffee machine. Which will most likely be within the next 4 years assuming you bother to get that one repaired. As far as Bean to Cup machines go it's very similar in operation to most of them and close to the Melitta system. one of the big drawbacks of this machine is the two beverage Nozzles are shared for Coffee, steam, hot water and milk....not an ideal situation and if I have the model number right that also describes your machine. It makes drawing hot water more involved than it should be, doesn't separate the nozzles and one lives in hope that a cafe crema or Americano doesn't simply keep pushing water through the coffee but diverts away to a dedicated hot water line?



> Dispensing hot water, The appliance must be ready for use. Remove the milk tube from the milk container. Remove any milk or coffee residue from
> the outlet. Place a cup or glass underneath the beverage outlet.Turn the control ring and select "Hot water".FFThe settings can be changed as described in the section "Drink adjustment". Press C to start dispensing. The message appears "Milk hose separated from milk container?". If still connected, remove the milk tube and touch [ Yes ] on the display.
> Hot water flows out of the beverage outlet.


 This is poor in my opinion for a machine costing so much, even in a much cheaper Melitta, they have 3 Nozzles 2 for coffee and one for hot water/milk froth and you don't have to remove the tube from the milk part if you just want hot water.

The coffee it makes despite all the powerful advertising, marketing, smiling salesmen etc.. is going to be similar to a BTC machine costing £600. Your drinks probably end up like this.






I could go on about loads of drawback of such a machine, however when the need to spend £1500 on a coffee machine takes hold of you again in 3 or 4 years time, at least consider something *like a Lelit MaraX (or Lelit Elizabeth) and Niche grinder, *or similar setup. With a little bit of work *it will make coffee so superior to the Bosch that you won't believe it (much quieter too).* I won't say it will be coffee shop good because it will be much better than that. Best of all it will cost you hundreds of pounds less.

Proper prosumer kit and decent grinder won't have all the whizzy features, recipies, colour LCDs touch rings, web connected and other Nonsense of the Bosch. What it will do is make Milk foam like you only dream of, coffee to die for and do a far better job....with just a little bit of effort to learn to use it.


----------



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you for the detailed reply.

|I have been in touch with Bosch , my problem is that Bosch outsource to a local company who knows nothing about coffee machines, \i had to use them once before and they had the machine for weeks and its never been the same so I refuse to send it back to them.

Because I live on the Island Bosch will not send an engineer over so I'm stuck trying to repair it myself!

I will do some research on the *sensor in the thermoblock instant water heating system* to see if I can find out where it is on the machine and if it is something I can order and replace. Do you know if its a simple task..?

Thanks again for your advice and yes I agree my next coffee machine will not be a fancy shiny LED one..!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Chrispresso said:


> Thank you for the detailed reply.
> 
> 1. |I have been in touch with Bosch , my problem is that Bosch outsource to a local company who knows nothing about coffee machines, \i had to use them once before and they had the machine for weeks and its never been the same so I refuse to send it back to them.
> 
> ...


 1. I'd try again the repairers again, it's only a thermal sensor...how hard can it be

2. Yeah, I suspect that might be the case. It may prove more difficult than you think, these companies live to use security fittings and you're clearly unfamiliar with the workings of these machines, you could do more harm than good.

3. For me, probably, for you...no. Bosch may also have coded in an engineer reset requirement to clear faults...they don't like people mucking about with the machines and certainly don't like any "right to repair". This is common in the industry where these types of machines are concerned and even extend to more consumer friendly machines such as the Sage range.

4. *Just ask the forum members to help you spend your money next time. *For the same money you could have got a machine and grinder that won't landfill in 5-7 years, is easily repairable and can be sold for good money even if you want to upgrade. It would even make far far better coffee. Whereas an Intergrated BTC is relatively worthless on the open market from a private sellers and you often see them on ebay for under "200 (supposedly working). Not working can be anything from 50 quid.


----------



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

To be fair this is my second Integrated coffee machine, both of them make great coffee. Also look good in the kitchen. 🙂

I don't buy them to sell on, my parents have my old one and its still going strong, much better than the one I have , wish I hadn't upgraded!

After researching today I've ordered a replacement water heater/sensor , I've already took the old one out, did not know about the coded reset though!

worse case is I will have to pay return post to send the item back to Bosch.

Again thanks for your reply, I will certainly use this forum for future help/advice and information

Chris


----------



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

Well thank you DavecUK for your advice .

I ordered an Instantaneous water heater from Bosch (£54), this arrived in 2days but the pipe had snapped off during its travels , spoke to and then emailed Bosch and they sent a replacement out which arrived in 3 days , told me to throw the other one in the bin.

Anyway I've today fitted the heater (picture attached) and this has cured the fault, and my coffee machine is up and running again to my relief! Not had a decent coffee in weeks!

thanks again for your advice and help, there is a lot of wires in the back of those machines !

I must say Bosch customer service was fantastic from start to finish .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well done for fixing it and coming back to let us know. The biggest thanks you could give me is to consider investing in some nice prosumer kit if/when you have to replace it..you will notice the difference.


----------



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

👍


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

While agree with Dave's suggestions in their entirety, I still have to commend you for fixing the problem and avoiding another machine going to landfill.

Will a decent prosumer setup make better coffee? Undoubtedly. Is it worth keeping the Bosch going if you enjoy the coffee from it? Absolutely.

Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Rassaru (Jan 27, 2021)

We have integrated Bosch too. Had to change the valve which we did and now coffee is not coming out? You can hear it grinding, but nothing comes out. Water working fine. Due to lockdown no Bosch technicians, any ideas? Thank you


----------



## Keith Lake (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi,

i wonder if someone can help me please, I have a integrated bosh coffee machine and the milk is not being sucked up when making a latte, in fact it's not making hot or milk froth. I would be extremely grateful if someone can point me in the right direction to fixing it.

Kind regards

Keith


----------



## Chrispresso (Jul 22, 2020)

I had the same problem with my Bosch machine, there is a valve behind the coffee grinder that was leaking . Replaced it and worked ok afterwards

Before this it was either not coming out or just spitting the milk out so just have been getting air in it .

I can't remember the technical name for the valve but remember it behind at the back of the grinder

hope this helps


----------



## Keith Lake (Mar 29, 2021)

Chrispresso said:


> I had the same problem with my Bosch machine, there is a valve behind the coffee grinder that was leaking . Replaced it and worked ok afterwards
> 
> Before this it was either not coming out or just spitting the milk out so just have been getting air in it .
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your help,I will have a look, is it obvious where the valve is? It makes frothy milk ok. 
Thank you again

kind regards Keith


----------



## DanRaz (May 3, 2021)

Hi there,

I have a Bosch coffee machine and when I fill the bean container now it starts to grind and then aborts my coffee and says check bean container.

I have managed to hoover out where the beans are but it doesn't seem to work again.

Any ideas what the problem could be?

many thanks

Dan


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@DanRaz Welcome to the forum, I am afraid I don't know your machine...but perhaps a loose wire in the sensor of the bean container?


----------



## all (3 mo ago)

Hello my buildin bosh coffie maker stoped making coffie just hot water any ideas. pls help


----------



## M_martin17 (2 mo ago)

DanRaz said:


> Hi there, I have a Bosch coffee machine and when I fill the bean container now it starts to grind and then aborts my coffee and says check bean container. I have managed to hoover out where the beans are but it doesn't seem to work again. Any ideas what the problem could be? many thanks Dan


 Hiya, I have the same issue - did you ever get to the bottom of it?


----------



## jbsport (25 d ago)

Hi, I have a Bosch CTL636E built in coffee machine, when I select latte or equivalent, it starts to make the coffee and the milk comes out for a few seconds, then the display says aborting and it stops working, any ideas? I’ve cleaned everything out twice to no avail?


----------

